# Jurassic Park - Promos/Stills x19 HQ



## Tokko (10 Mai 2008)

.




*Netzfundstücke





 

 

 http://img141.imagevenue.com/img.ph...urassic_Park_-_Promos-Stills_04_122_521lo.jpg

 







 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 







 

 

 

 

​


Viel Spaß.


.
*​


----------



## mjw (10 Mai 2008)

:thx: fürs uppen.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Avenger2010 (10 Mai 2008)

Das war damals aber auch ein Film!
Bis heute Kult! Und der zweite Teil ist fast noch besser, dank eines herausragenden Jeff Goldblum :thumbup:


----------



## emily66 (3 Mai 2014)

thanks for sharing


----------



## maschine_baby (1 Okt. 2014)

yeah, daraus kann ich paar tolle hintergrundbilder zaubern. 1000 dank!


----------

